

If you love vim but you don't want setup it, try this config. - KryDos
https://github.com/KryDos/krydos-vim

======
johncoltrane
If you love Vim you probably already have your own config so you don't need
someone else's.

If you are new to Vim and don't want to set it up, well… just give up and use
Sublime or whatever other editor instead.

~~~
KryDos
Yeah. You are completely right. But I use VIM around 1.5 - 2 years and I
become a Vim guy thanks to Akita config, not my own. Prepared config helps to
start.

------
AaronMT
Screenshots?

~~~
KryDos
Good idea. Thank you. I will do this.

